# 35 and over/due in September



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies! I am 36, soon to be 37 and very newly pregnant. I am hoping to find some other ladies that are willing to count down the next few months and share things along the way.


----------



## Eve2012

I have yet to confirm with a doctor but I am due to September also. I am 39 and expecting my first. OH and I are thrilled.


----------



## Jamandspoon

Hello..... I'll be 37 in 8 days, newly pregnant (4+3) after losses and I'm sooo excited/ scared/ nervous!!! Due 10th or 11th September


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi I'm Anne! I'm 35 and due no4 on 19th sept which will be 3 days before dd 6th bday! OH is not taking the bombshell of this whoopsie pregnancy well and at the moment doesn't want to talk about it!


----------



## ClipMyWings

Hi guys! I'm 38 & expecting our first in September (5th), so hopefully this one sticks. Very excited & nervous!


----------



## maybebaby3

Morning all! Back to work today and had to scrape myself out of bed! Poas and still pregnant 2-3 on digi! I'm so glad to have you girls to talk to as OH is not being supportive and refusing to talk about this baby :( off to do kids packed lunches now. Catch you all later xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Eve2012 said:


> I have yet to confirm with a doctor but I am due to September also. I am 39 and expecting my first. OH and I are thrilled.

That is Awesome! My best friend had her first long awaited baby last year at 40


----------



## WantaBelly

maybebaby3 said:


> Morning all! Back to work today and had to scrape myself out of bed! Poas and still pregnant 2-3 on digi! I'm so glad to have you girls to talk to as OH is not being supportive and refusing to talk about this baby :( off to do kids packed lunches now. Catch you all later xx

Is there a particular reason he doesn't want to talk about it (age, financial, just doesn't want anymore?) I'm sorry to hear that but I'm sure he'll come around and until then (and after then) We are always here to talk to! Have a Great day at work!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Welcome Jam! You have given me some encouraging words on other posts. I'm excited you got your BFP!!


----------



## WantaBelly

ClipMyWings said:


> Hi guys! I'm 38 & expecting our first in September (5th), so hopefully this one sticks. Very excited & nervous!

Welcome hun :flower: I'm sending some sticky dust your way :dust: :dust: 



;)


----------



## xurfingers

ClipMyWings said:


> Hi guys! I'm 38 & expecting our first in September (5th), so hopefully this one sticks. Very excited & nervous!

Hello Ladies! I just turned 36 and I just got my bfp on January 6th! This is my fourth pregnancy. I have 2 boys 15 and 13 and my youngest son passed when he was 4 months old. I have always wanted another child but wanted to make sure that I was pshycologically ready. We have struggled to become pregnant for the past 17 months. Never had any issues when I was younger. I hope this little bean sticks! I am so nervous. On a lighter note, I would love for someone to explain to me how to put a baby countdown calendar on my signature??? Please :)


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hi everyone.:hi: I'm due September 11th with my fourth biological sixth altogether! I'm so happy, but scared all at the same time. Looking forward to H&H 9 months together


----------



## WantaBelly

xurfingers said:


> ClipMyWings said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I'm 38 & expecting our first in September (5th), so hopefully this one sticks. Very excited & nervous!
> 
> Hello Ladies! I just turned 36 and I just got my bfp on January 6th! This is my fourth pregnancy. I have 2 boys 15 and 13 and my youngest son passed when he was 4 months old. I have always wanted another child but wanted to make sure that I was pshycologically ready. We have struggled to become pregnant for the past 17 months. Never had any issues when I was younger. I hope this little bean sticks! I am so nervous. On a lighter note, I would love for someone to explain to me how to put a baby countdown calendar on my signature??? Please :)Click to expand...

Welcome! I'm glad you are here to share with us. I have had miscarriages but cannot imagine losing a 4 month old. Bless you hun :hugs: I understand about secondary infertility issues and MOST definitely agree it was never this hard when I was younger. On the ticker issue there are several different sites that offer pregnancy tickers. If you google pregnancy tickers you can find one you like and it will give you a code to use. (after putting in your due date ect..) You go to your BNB account, click on edit signature and paste the code in the box. Hope that helps!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Atlmommy37 said:


> Hi everyone.:hi: I'm due September 11th with my fourth biological sixth altogether! I'm so happy, but scared all at the same time. Looking forward to H&H 9 months together

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

xurfingers said:


> ClipMyWings said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I'm 38 & expecting our first in September (5th), so hopefully this one sticks. Very excited & nervous!
> 
> Hello Ladies! I just turned 36 and I just got my bfp on January 6th! This is my fourth pregnancy. I have 2 boys 15 and 13 and my youngest son passed when he was 4 months old. I have always wanted another child but wanted to make sure that I was pshycologically ready. We have struggled to become pregnant for the past 17 months. Never had any issues when I was younger. I hope this little bean sticks! I am so nervous. On a lighter note, I would love for someone to explain to me how to put a baby countdown calendar on my signature??? Please :)Click to expand...

Hi I use lilypie.com. When you create your ticker click on the link which says bb code, copy it and then go to the user cp panel on here and go to your signature and paste it there! Hope this makes sense!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

My OH seems to be coming round to the idea that I'm not going to get rid of this baby. Problem is he sees it as a ball of cells and I see it as a baby. Last night was awful but this morning he said we will get through this. He just really didn't want any more and wanted to move on from the baby stage, which he doesn't really enjoy.


----------



## ClipMyWings

WantaBelly said:


> ClipMyWings said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I'm 38 & expecting our first in September (5th), so hopefully this one sticks. Very excited & nervous!
> 
> Welcome hun :flower: I'm sending some sticky dust your way :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> ;)Click to expand...

Thanks for the sticky dust! Just scheduled my first ob/sono appt for January 23rd. Fingers crossed that all stays well! :)


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Hi my name is Annick
Im 35, will be 36 when this baby is due. My 8th baby (12th pregnancy) so I am high risk without age alone. Im 4 weeks 4 days due September 13, 2013


----------



## WantaBelly

maybebaby3 said:


> My OH seems to be coming round to the idea that I'm not going to get rid of this baby. Problem is he sees it as a ball of cells and I see it as a baby. Last night was awful but this morning he said we will get through this. He just really didn't want any more and wanted to move on from the baby stage, which he doesn't really enjoy.

I'm so glad to hear this and I bet you are Too!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

mommy2lilmen said:


> Hi my name is Annick
> Im 35, will be 36 when this baby is due. My 8th baby (12th pregnancy) so I am high risk without age alone. Im 4 weeks 4 days due September 13, 2013

Hi Annick! :hi: Welcome! This is also my 12th pregnancy but my 9th child. Can I graciously ask you ro send me some of that :blue: dust??


----------



## WantaBelly

ClipMyWings how exciting! You already have a sono appt. We will be here to count down the days with you hun!


----------



## WantaBelly

Have any of you ladies had any beta levels (hcg) drawn? I have had some spotting so I had my first betas drawn at 12dpo and I will have them drawn again tomorrow at 14 dpo.

12 dpo- hcg 218
prog 17.1

14 dpo- ?? will update


----------



## xurfingers

WantaBelly said:


> Have any of you ladies had any beta levels (hcg) drawn? I have had some spotting so I had my first betas drawn at 12dpo and I will have them drawn again tomorrow at 14 dpo.
> 
> 12 dpo- hcg 218
> prog 17.1
> 
> 14 dpo- ?? will update

I had beta levels with my pregnancy this past October. 12dpo- 20
and at 5 weeks they were 687. I miscarried 4 days later. 218 is a good beta for 12dpo!


----------



## WantaBelly

xurfingers said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies had any beta levels (hcg) drawn? I have had some spotting so I had my first betas drawn at 12dpo and I will have them drawn again tomorrow at 14 dpo.
> 
> 12 dpo- hcg 218
> prog 17.1
> 
> 14 dpo- ?? will update
> 
> I had beta levels with my pregnancy this past October. 12dpo- 20
> and at 5 weeks they were 687. I miscarried 4 days later. 218 is a good beta for 12dpo!Click to expand...

Thanks, now I'm just hoping they at least double. I see your husband is younger than you are. I am 36 and my husband is 28, he grew a beard recently because he thinks he has too much of a baby face without it.....lol


----------



## xurfingers

WantaBelly said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies had any beta levels (hcg) drawn? I have had some spotting so I had my first betas drawn at 12dpo and I will have them drawn again tomorrow at 14 dpo.
> 
> 12 dpo- hcg 218
> prog 17.1
> 
> 14 dpo- ?? will update
> 
> I had beta levels with my pregnancy this past October. 12dpo- 20
> and at 5 weeks they were 687. I miscarried 4 days later. 218 is a good beta for 12dpo!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, now I'm just hoping they at least double. I see your husband is younger than you are. I am 36 and my husband is 28, he grew a beard recently because he thinks he has too much of a baby face without it.....lolClick to expand...

Yep, he's much younger than me but ironically enough, he's the most mature man I've been in a relationship with. He has a baby face also. I won't let him shave -just trim! Lol I definitely understand what you mean regarding the beta numbers. I ve taken 20 or so pregnancy tests over the past few days, all positive. This morning, positive. I went to see my obgyn this afternoon and they tried to tell me their urine test was negative. I was like 'use better tests then! " anyway, off to the he blood draw I went. As soon as I got home I poas x2 and there it was.... 2 big blue lines on both (different) tests. So I took a picture to show my doctor Thursday when I go for another blood draw. It was midday so I'm thinking my urine was diluted a bit. I am curious about my beta numbers and I m praying they are higher than last time. Please update your numbers when you get them. Best wishes :)


----------



## Jamandspoon

WantaBelly said:


> Have any of you ladies had any beta levels (hcg) drawn? I have had some spotting so I had my first betas drawn at 12dpo and I will have them drawn again tomorrow at 14 dpo.
> 
> 12 dpo- hcg 218
> prog 17.1
> 
> 14 dpo- ?? will update


Had my first done at 20dpo 2617 going for 2 nd this morning..... Fingers crossed they do something!! Went to obstetrician yesterday, she insisted on an early scan, I didn't want to because I am scad enough as it is, she used someone else's crappy machine ( she aid it was crap not me!!) and she couldn't see anything... Should've seen at least gest sac... Trying to be positive, and ell myself old crappy machine, full bladder rather than empty etc, no feeling of impending doom, but its bloody hard!! She was supposed to call me last night with progesterone results but she never called, so now REALLY worried, left her a message... But just waiting... and patience is NOT one of my virtues!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

No hcg levels here! They don't do them


----------



## xurfingers

I had my previous data wrong. In October, at 12dpo, my beta was 20. That pregnancy ended in miscarriage. My beta results are back from yesterday. At 12dpo, my beta was 21. Higher than last time but the level still SUCKS! I'M so pissed right now. I will probably lose this one too. :(


----------



## Jamandspoon

Got another couple of results 21dpo 3677, 22dpo 6387... Another one and anther scan today.....


----------



## mommy2lilmen

WantaBelly said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Annick
> Im 35, will be 36 when this baby is due. My 8th baby (12th pregnancy) so I am high risk without age alone. Im 4 weeks 4 days due September 13, 2013
> 
> Hi Annick! :hi: Welcome! This is also my 12th pregnancy but my 9th child. Can I graciously ask you ro send me some of that :blue: dust??Click to expand...

Send ALL your girl dust and I will send ALl my boy dust.. NO girls for me yet and I was like :dohh: lol thanks for the welcome.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I want to know my beta levels and I want a scan.. Scared.


----------



## Jamandspoon

mommy2lilmen said:


> I want to know my beta levels and I want a scan.. Scared.

I think they do betas and scans to MAKE us even more worried, rather than to reassure us!!!!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Jamandspoon said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> I want to know my beta levels and I want a scan.. Scared.
> 
> I think they do betas and scans to MAKE us even more worried, rather than to reassure us!!!!Click to expand...

Yes :)


----------



## WantaBelly

mommy2lilmen said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Annick
> Im 35, will be 36 when this baby is due. My 8th baby (12th pregnancy) so I am high risk without age alone. Im 4 weeks 4 days due September 13, 2013
> 
> Hi Annick! :hi: Welcome! This is also my 12th pregnancy but my 9th child. Can I graciously ask you ro send me some of that :blue: dust??Click to expand...
> 
> Send ALL your girl dust and I will send ALl my boy dust.. NO girls for me yet and I was like :dohh: lol thanks for the welcome.Click to expand...

You can have it! You can have it ALL!! lol Wouldn't that be lovely to have a lil girl for all those young men to look after?


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok, so I only have had time to look back a page. If there are any newcombers Welcome! :hi: I just got a call with my HCG results:

12 dpo- 218
Progesterone 17.1

14 dpo- 481
Progesterone 15.2

So now a new worry.... :dohh:
Does anyone know what the normal range for progesterone is in early pregnancy? I wouldn't worry if I haven't been spotting nearly everyday!! I am already on progesterone supplements so I can't supplement anymore but should I worry about the slight drop???


----------



## mommy2lilmen

WantaBelly said:


> Ok, so I only have had time to look back a page. If there are any newcombers Welcome! :hi: I just got a call with my HCG results:
> 
> 12 dpo- 218
> Progesterone 17.1
> 
> 14 dpo- 481
> Progesterone 15.2
> 
> So now a new worry.... :dohh:
> Does anyone know what the normal range for progesterone is in early pregnancy? I wouldn't worry if I haven't been spotting nearly everyday!! I am already on progesterone supplements so I can't supplement anymore but should I worry about the slight drop???

From what I learned from my fertility Dr your levels are fine..because your hcg is staying on doubling range. Ill be pray for you


----------



## mommy2lilmen

WantaBelly said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Annick
> Im 35, will be 36 when this baby is due. My 8th baby (12th pregnancy) so I am high risk without age alone. Im 4 weeks 4 days due September 13, 2013
> 
> Hi Annick! :hi: Welcome! This is also my 12th pregnancy but my 9th child. Can I graciously ask you ro send me some of that :blue: dust??Click to expand...
> 
> Send ALL your girl dust and I will send ALl my boy dust.. NO girls for me yet and I was like :dohh: lol thanks for the welcome.Click to expand...
> 
> You can have it! You can have it ALL!! lol Wouldn't that be lovely to have a lil girl for all those young men to look after?Click to expand...

Yes it would be nice..:)


----------



## maybebaby3

Xfurfingers hope the levels rise!


----------



## trying4four

Hi! Can I join in? I'm 39 and will be 40 by the time baby arrives.


----------



## maybebaby3

Deleted


----------



## WantaBelly

trying4four said:


> Hi! Can I join in? I'm 39 and will be 40 by the time baby arrives.

Yes!! Welcome!! :hi:


----------



## trying4four

It's great to see some larger families in this group :thumbup:
This will be our fourth blessing! So very excited!


----------



## Zinky

Hi ladies, I'm 39 and have just found out I am pregnant with baby no 2! 
I will be 40 when this is born and my lb will be 23 months. Super excited but a tad scared of how I will cope being pregnant with my toddler!


----------



## maybebaby3

It is exhausting being pregnant with little ones to look after! Sure you will be fine tho! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

How's it going? I'm getting more nauseous these days. My stomach churned this morning cleaning the dirty plates!


----------



## WantaBelly

maybe I'm sry your tummy was rumbly but at least its a + sign things are doing what they are supposed to!! I have no symptoms outside of constipation every now and then, I know I will regret saying this in another week or so but I wish I would at least feel a little sick so I know everythings working right :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

Wantabelly it's just so exhausting working full time and looking after kids and hubby works shifts so can't always bank on him. After work I had to take my eldest to beavers, with the other 2 in tow, and then take the others to play in the playground a while. Then back to fix dinner, do school work with kids and bath and put them to bed. Have sooooo much stuff to do but haven't got the energy!!!


----------



## rach.jay

Hi. I'm 38 and pregnant with my first. I have been having stress with my Clearblue digital not changing from 2-3 marker and have decided NO MORE HPTs!! Going for a scan next week so I will just have to try and relax til then :wacko:


----------



## Jamandspoon

rach.jay said:


> Hi. I'm 38 and pregnant with my first. I have been having stress with my Clearblue digital not changing from 2-3 marker and have decided NO MORE HPTs!! Going for a scan next week so I will just have to try and relax til then :wacko:

Well, if its any comfort. My Clearblue was also refusing to move from 2-3 to 3+, I had a beta when it was still showing 2-3 and my level was 2,617! So it should have shown 3+.... I wouldn't put too much stock in what those evil things say, good luck at your scan next week!! :hugs:


----------



## Atlmommy37

HI everyone, I haven't been on this thread in a while. So I had my ultrasound which moved my due date up from the 11th to the 6th. I got to hear the baby's heart beat 122. It was super exciting. I've caught up on all the post...good to see everyone doing well.


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm so tired and feel sick all the time :( work was a nightmare today. I could lie on the floor and go to sleep!


----------



## trying4four

maybebaby3 said:


> I'm so tired and feel sick all the time :( work was a nightmare today. I could lie on the floor and go to sleep!

Oh ugh...I had that with my first. I used to eat my lunch at my desk during my morning break and then take a cooking timer, go into an empty office and sleep on the floor for an hour during lunch time. Luckily I had a sympathetic boss.


----------



## WantaBelly

Atlmommy37 said:


> HI everyone, I haven't been on this thread in a while. So I had my ultrasound which moved my due date up from the 11th to the 6th. I got to hear the baby's heart beat 122. It was super exciting. I've caught up on all the post...good to see everyone doing well.

Thats Fantastic! I'm so jealous, I have no symptoms and would love to have a peek in there....


----------



## maybebaby3

trying4four said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tired and feel sick all the time :( work was a nightmare today. I could lie on the floor and go to sleep!
> 
> Oh ugh...I had that with my first. I used to eat my lunch at my desk during my morning break and then take a cooking timer, go into an empty office and sleep on the floor for an hour during lunch time. Luckily I had a sympathetic boss.Click to expand...

Aww! I'm a teacher and its so draining. Tomorrow I'm running a club at lunch and one after school for an hour too. Going to be good for nothing after that!!! Also I've not told anyone at work yet.


----------



## trying4four

maybebaby3 said:


> Aww! I'm a teacher and its so draining. Tomorrow I'm running a club at lunch and one after school for an hour too. Going to be good for nothing after that!!! Also I've not told anyone at work yet.

:hugs:


----------



## Eve2012

Well, I had my first doctor's visit yesterday. I've always had low blood pressure and it's still low at 112 over 50. I'm only seeing my GP for the time being as the OBGYN that I was supposed to see cancelled my appointment as I don't need fertility treatments.

I walked over to the hospital after the GP appointment to get my first blood tests. Five vials is a lot! I go back to the doc on the 25th for results and then for an early scan on the 29th and then back to the doc again shortly after that.

I have hypothyroidism so I must keep an eye on that too. My starting weight is 131lbs at 5'5". Symptoms wise I am more tired that anything and feeling weak in the shoulders and legs. I get sick when riding the bus though as I can't see out the windows due to the snowy, slushy, dirty roads. My breasts have grown a cup size going from A to B. I've been walking lots everyday to keep my exercise up and shovelling snow with OH when it snows outside.

Anyhow, glad to see everyone is doing okay.

:)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi ladies! Min if I join you? I am due Sept 24th with my 4th. My youngest is just shy of 8mths! Very nervous about that! I will be 36 on March 1st and DH is getting ready to turn 38. My children are 14, 6, and 7mths. I am considered high risk due to the fact that I have diabetes. I will be having a scheduled c-section. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Squiggy

HI guys, I'm 35 and pregnant with our first. They say I'm due in early September! I'll be welcoming a little Virgo into the world. lol We are all wishing for a baby girl but will love a baby boy just as much. :baby:


----------



## WantaBelly

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## LuckyW

Hi guys,

I'm sort of going to stalk you instead of join you, at least until I see a heartbeat.

(terrified!)

Good luck and sticky dust all around!


----------



## WantaBelly

LuckyW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm sort of going to stalk you instead of join you, at least until I see a heartbeat.
> 
> (terrified!)
> 
> Good luck and sticky dust all around!

Ok Lucky! Can't wait to hear back from you that you have seen or heard a little heartbeat hun! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi all. I've caught DH cold so as well as feeling sick all day I have a headache and sore throat and keep sneezing :( I'm in a foul mood, the flat is a mess and I seem to be the only one that cares :grr: 

Rant over. Hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Hi ladies, I'm 45, and am finally ! Pregnant, with what we hope is a good healthy bean. Naturally conceived, been doing acupuncture and chiropractic for three months, went gluten and ugar and dairy free in my diet. Found out by accident at 8dpo - was nauseated, took a test, got a slight line, and followed it for the next week. After AF was due, called my RE and did a beta at cd32, 16dpo HCG 1200, progesterone 58. I don't think I have ever had such. Good, high numbers early. Sono is scheduled for Feb 6th!

I have two kids 13 and 16 from a previous marriage, but this will blend our new family and we are truly blessed.

Ironically I conceived a day after our 4th anniversary! Looking forward to meeting everyone. And we are moving to So Cal in 5 months!


----------



## harvestqueen

Hi All, I am 36 and just got my first BFP two days ago, at 13 and then 14 dpo. My due date is September 25, I turn 37 late August. My DH is 36 also.
I feel good about it all, and am thinking all positive! This is our first and we are thrilled, had been trying since Sept 2011, but then I had to have a myomectomy this past September. It's been a journey!


----------



## WantaBelly

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats and Welcome Harvest queen! I had a staged myomectomy as well, the fibroid was quite and sub-mucosal, so it was acting like a natural IUD. We have had a few disappointments, but I am hopeful with this pregnancy.

My numbers were initially high, and I got a bfp at 8dpo, so sticky bean vibes to all and H & H 9 months!:happydance::hug:


----------



## trying4four

Welcome Rashaa :flower:

Well, I'm off to my first ultrasound. Wish me luck everybody!


----------



## Eve2012

Good luck with your utrasound trying4four and welcome to everyone else.


----------



## harvestqueen

Rashaa said:


> Congrats and Welcome Harvest queen! I had a staged myomectomy as well, the fibroid was quite and sub-mucosal, so it was acting like a natural IUD. We have had a few disappointments, but I am hopeful with this pregnancy.
> 
> My numbers were initially high, and I got a bfp at 8dpo, so sticky bean vibes to all and H & H 9 months!:happydance::hug:

Thank you! How many weeks are you?
I am hopeful too!
This is my first BFP!, there was a time about a year ago that my AF lasted a whopping 13 days and I was told there is a chance it could have been a chemical/super early miscarriage, but I don't know.
Happy and Healthy 9 months to you too!!


----------



## harvestqueen

trying4four said:


> Welcome Rashaa :flower:
> 
> Well, I'm off to my first ultrasound. Wish me luck everybody!

Good luck!
I can't wait til I am there. Only at about 4.5 weeks now.
Hope it goes great.


----------



## trying4four

Well, I got a bit of bad news. I have a hematoma in my uterus. There's a chance that that can cause a m/c. :cry: Sigh. More stress until I got back in another three weeks. :nope:


----------



## WantaBelly

trying4four said:


> Well, I got a bit of bad news. I have a hematoma in my uterus. There's a chance that that can cause a m/c. :cry: Sigh. More stress until I got back in another three weeks. :nope:

I know this is easier said then done but try not to worry hun, I have had this and continued on with successful pregnancies. Did you see the babies heartbeat? Do you have any pics you want to share? I believe in the power of + thinking :thumbup:


----------



## trying4four

Bless you Wantabelly :hugs: Thank you for your kind words. :flower:

Once I saw him write HEMATOMA and measure this big black mass, I just put my head back down and stared at the ceiling as I didn't want to see anymore. I did hear the heartbeat though and they said it was nice and strong.

I do have some pictures, but they don't show much. He was pretty careful to give me the ones that don't show much of the black mass. I don't think I can scan them though or is that just photocopying?


----------



## Bcinulater

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies! I am 36, soon to be 37 and very newly pregnant. I am hoping to find some other ladies that are willing to count down the next few months and share things along the way.

Hi yer well I'm 41 have 6 month old son who was a shock and now today just found out I'm pregnant again , am in shock again due in September ...


----------



## Rashaa

:happydance: hi harvest queen I'm 5 weeks and 2 days.



harvestqueen said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and Welcome Harvest queen! I had a staged myomectomy as well, the fibroid was quite and sub-mucosal, so it was acting like a natural IUD. We have had a few disappointments, but I am hopeful with this pregnancy.
> 
> My numbers were initially high, and I got a bfp at 8dpo, so sticky bean vibes to all and H & H 9 months!:happydance::hug:
> 
> Thank you! How many weeks are you?
> I am hopeful too!
> This is my first BFP!, there was a time about a year ago that my AF lasted a whopping 13 days and I was told there is a chance it could have been a chemical/super early miscarriage, but I don't know.
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to you too!!Click to expand...


----------



## Atlmommy37

Tryingforfour: My daughter had a very large hematoma with several bleeds and had a healthy boy! I know it's stressful, but try to not worry (easier said than done) just pray. As far as the picture goes... I just took a picture of the picture with my phone and up loaded it that way. Wishing you all the best


----------



## maybebaby3

Tryingforfour :hugs: a strong HB is a good sign!


----------



## mommadietz

I
I had my first at 42 9 months ago and am now due with my 2nd Sept 25th! We're feeling cautiously blessed>


----------



## Rashaa

Correct me if I am wrong, once the heartbeat is heard, the chances of m/c are dramatically reduced ...to like 2% right?


----------



## maybebaby3

Rashaa said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, once the heartbeat is heard, the chances of m/c are dramatically reduced ...to like 2% right?

That's what i have heard too!!


----------



## Eve2012

It's good there is a strong heart beat. Saying a prayer for you. 



trying4four said:


> Bless you Wantabelly :hugs: Thank you for your kind words. :flower:
> 
> Once I saw him write HEMATOMA and measure this big black mass, I just put my head back down and stared at the ceiling as I didn't want to see anymore. I did hear the heartbeat though and they said it was nice and strong.
> 
> I do have some pictures, but they don't show much. He was pretty careful to give me the ones that don't show much of the black mass. I don't think I can scan them though or is that just photocopying?


----------



## LuckyW

Rashaa said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, once the heartbeat is heard, the chances of m/c are dramatically reduced ...to like 2% right?

According to my RE, this is true for women under 40. For women 40+, the chances of miscarriage are 40% throughout the first trimester, even with heartbeat. The risk drops to 5% with the second tri.

:flower:


----------



## WantaBelly

Bcinulater said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I am 36, soon to be 37 and very newly pregnant. I am hoping to find some other ladies that are willing to count down the next few months and share things along the way.
> 
> Hi yer well I'm 41 have 6 month old son who was a shock and now today just found out I'm pregnant again , am in shock again due in September ...Click to expand...

Welcome! :hi: What a Wonderful Shock!! :happydance:


----------



## moondust7

Hi all. I'm 37. Had a m/c in Oct. at 5w6d (first pregnancy). I'm pg again and due Sept. 24. I'd love to join the group!


----------



## KerryGold

Hello! I'm not 35 til April so will be 35.5 by the time this LO makes an appearance all being well!

Hub has just turned 38 and we prob conceived on his birthday! :haha:

Our daughter is coming up 20 months.

:wave: xXx


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi to all you new ladies on the thread :) 

Tryingforfour how are you?


----------



## maybebaby3

Kerrygold are you still bf are you planning to tandem feed. Owen is 3 in may and I was hoping he'd self wean but it's not looking likely :S


----------



## WantaBelly

moondust7 said:


> Hi all. I'm 37. Had a m/c in Oct. at 5w6d (first pregnancy). I'm pg again and due Sept. 24. I'd love to join the group!

:hi: Moondust and Welcome! We would love it if you joined our group!


----------



## KerryGold

maybebaby3 said:


> Kerrygold are you still bf are you planning to tandem feed. Owen is 3 in may and I was hoping he'd self wean but it's not looking likely :S

No we actually weaned at the end of October. I gently encouraged it and she decided she was happy without.

Pregnancy isn't particularly easy on me and I didn't fancy doing both.

Kids often stop when you're pregnant though and I thought most self-weaned by 3 anyway?

Good luck!

xXx


----------



## maybebaby3

Not my son! He's booby obsessed :dohh: I keep telling him he's a big boy but it doesn't wash with him :haha: have cut feeds to morning and night only but if it were up to him he'd feed loads more :dohh: he's very territorial of me and I don't think he'd take kindly to another baby having his boobies!


----------



## KerryGold

He might surprise you. A friend on mine's little one went from 3/4 feeds a day to weaning completely in about a month!

The boobs are designed to cope though!

xXx


----------



## moondust7

Good morning all! Hope you're having a good Thursday. How are your symptoms?

I'm really tired today, have a huge zit on my back (ugh!! LOL), am really moody and have been nauseous on and off. Just hoping these symptoms keep up and the baby sticks!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Symptoms are horrid. Sick, exhausted and spotty!


----------



## Rashaa

hey guys, I am hanging in there. my appetite is coming/going.. and the same with the nausea, my boob nips are tender as all heck, I'm tired like nuts..I mean I pass out at like 930 10pm tops and oh the list goes on..But happy to be here. Dh said last night my stomach is starting to stick out!??? at 6 weeks!???


----------



## moondust7

maybebaby and rashaa - hope you all can get some good sleep this weekend!! I am so tired too.. last night went to sleep at 10:00, slept until ~7:00 and got out of bed today at 8:00 (I was late to work... but really needed it)

Rashaa -- oh how fun to see a little belly. I'm just a little bloated but can't say there's anything to see. I'm glad to be here too. (I m/ced at 5w6d in Oct. so hoping this one sticks!)


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm just fat. Only way I can keep nausea at bay is eating.


----------



## Eve2012

My symptoms seemed to have gotten worse over the last few days. Threw up most of yesterday and am fighting an awful yeast infection. I'm trying to treat it using garlic and probitics first before using a prescription.

I seem to have developed a lactose intolerance or something as all dairy products that I consume curdle in my stomach... Organic yogurt, organic milk, organic ice cream... Can't keep any of them down. So, I've upped intake of broccoli and other leafy veggies and take an extra calcium every other day.

I've got my first ultrasound on Tuesday so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rashaa

Eve I avoid dairy as much as possible. There is soy, and I drink almond milk. I'm getting calcium from other sources, and feel so much better. I already eat organic completely, but just me, I avoid all lactose. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## maybebaby3

roll on 2nd tri! i'm fed up of feeling crappy :(


----------



## Eve2012

Rashaa said:


> Eve I avoid dairy as much as possible. There is soy, and I drink almond milk. I'm getting calcium from other sources, and feel so much better. I already eat organic completely, but just me, I avoid all lactose. Hope it gets better for you.

Rahsaan, I drank a Bio-K last night and that seemed to calm my belly down. Unfortunately, I can not consume any soy based products due to having hypothyroidism and the inability to digest them properly. This is the first time in my life that dairy has bothered me so it took me by surprise. I'll try the almond milk though :) I hadn't thought of that. Thank you.

I eat organic based foods too and free range chickens and grass fed beef.

I kept my supper down last night. OH had made a vegetarian chilie.


----------



## harvestqueen

Eve2012 said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Eve I avoid dairy as much as possible. There is soy, and I drink almond milk. I'm getting calcium from other sources, and feel so much better. I already eat organic completely, but just me, I avoid all lactose. Hope it gets better for you.
> 
> Rahsaan, I drank a Bio-K last night and that seemed to calm my belly down. Unfortunately, I can not consume any soy based products due to having hypothyroidism and the inability to digest them properly. This is the first time in my life that dairy has bothered me so it took me by surprise. I'll try the almond milk though :) I hadn't thought of that. Thank you.
> 
> I eat organic based foods too and free range chickens and grass fed beef.
> 
> I kept my supper down last night. OH had made a vegetarian chilie.Click to expand...

There is also coconut milk. The one that comes in a similar half gallon container as regular milk is good. Just another option in case you don't like the almond milk. Also if you like Ice cream try coconut bliss. There dark chocolate is the best I think. Also solely sweetened with agave.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies! I havent had time to catch up on the thread just yet but I wanted to ask if any of you are symptomless?? No symptoms here, nada, zip zilch! It has me a bit worried and after talking to my Dr last week he agreed to have me come in on Thursday 1/31 and take a little peek inside to see if things are progressing as they should be.....


----------



## Jamandspoon

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies! I havent had time to catch up on the thread just yet but I wanted to ask if any of you are symptomless?? No symptoms here, nada, zip zilch! It has me a bit worried and after talking to my Dr last week he agreed to have me come in on Thursday 1/31 and take a little peek inside to see if things are progressing as they should be.....

That'll be me!!! Nowt, nothing, zilch, nada, nothing, not a hint of MS, in fact I have felt more pregnant during the TWW.... But, apart from sharing my complete lack of symptoms with you, I'll share my good news too!! After 3 previous miscarriages I have been in the very fortunate position of having a scan every Monday for the last 4 weeks. Apart from a little scare at the first scan when all we saw was a sac, but was VERY early, everything is going good... Last week bubs was measuring 6mm at 6weeks 6 days, so a little behind but at that stage even half a mm makes a huge difference to dates, this mornings scan bubs is now measuring 13.5 mm and 7.6 weeks, so bang on track and a huge growth spurt in a week. So, I totally understand your feelings, loss of symptoms was my warning sign last time, but this time no symptoms is no problem. Obs says some people have lots of symptoms and some have none and to enjoy it!!! BTW I have a high progesterone level and awesome HcG numbers so no correlation between them and lack of symptoms. You will feel so relieved after the scan. Good luck at your scan xxxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Jamandspoon said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I havent had time to catch up on the thread just yet but I wanted to ask if any of you are symptomless?? No symptoms here, nada, zip zilch! It has me a bit worried and after talking to my Dr last week he agreed to have me come in on Thursday 1/31 and take a little peek inside to see if things are progressing as they should be.....
> 
> That'll be me!!! Nowt, nothing, zilch, nada, nothing, not a hint of MS, in fact I have felt more pregnant during the TWW.... But, apart from sharing my complete lack of symptoms with you, I'll share my good news too!! After 3 previous miscarriages I have been in the very fortunate position of having a scan every Monday for the last 4 weeks. Apart from a little scare at the first scan when all we saw was a sac, but was VERY early, everything is going good... Last week bubs was measuring 6mm at 6weeks 6 days, so a little behind but at that stage even half a mm makes a huge difference to dates, this mornings scan bubs is now measuring 13.5 mm and 7.6 weeks, so bang on track and a huge growth spurt in a week. So, I totally understand your feelings, loss of symptoms was my warning sign last time, but this time no symptoms is no problem. Obs says some people have lots of symptoms and some have none and to enjoy it!!! BTW I have a high progesterone level and awesome HcG numbers so no correlation between them and lack of symptoms. You will feel so relieved after the scan. Good luck at your scan xxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you SO much for this post! You made my day. Lack of symptoms is what happened to me in my past miscarriages too but I had them and lost them. This time its not that way, I just never had them :shrug:


----------



## Jamandspoon

WantaBelly said:


> Jamandspoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I havent had time to catch up on the thread just yet but I wanted to ask if any of you are symptomless?? No symptoms here, nada, zip zilch! It has me a bit worried and after talking to my Dr last week he agreed to have me come in on Thursday 1/31 and take a little peek inside to see if things are progressing as they should be.....
> 
> That'll be me!!! Nowt, nothing, zilch, nada, nothing, not a hint of MS, in fact I have felt more pregnant during the TWW.... But, apart from sharing my complete lack of symptoms with you, I'll share my good news too!! After 3 previous miscarriages I have been in the very fortunate position of having a scan every Monday for the last 4 weeks. Apart from a little scare at the first scan when all we saw was a sac, but was VERY early, everything is going good... Last week bubs was measuring 6mm at 6weeks 6 days, so a little behind but at that stage even half a mm makes a huge difference to dates, this mornings scan bubs is now measuring 13.5 mm and 7.6 weeks, so bang on track and a huge growth spurt in a week. So, I totally understand your feelings, loss of symptoms was my warning sign last time, but this time no symptoms is no problem. Obs says some people have lots of symptoms and some have none and to enjoy it!!! BTW I have a high progesterone level and awesome HcG numbers so no correlation between them and lack of symptoms. You will feel so relieved after the scan. Good luck at your scan xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post! You made my day. Lack of symptoms is what happened to me in my past miscarriages too but I had them and lost them. This time its not that way, I just never had them :shrug:Click to expand...

Exactly the same, that's why I was sooo worried in the first place, but it seems that (for me) a complete lack of symptoms is actually a symptom of everything being good!! Looking forward to seeing your scan piccy! :thumbup:


----------



## trying4four

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies! I havent had time to catch up on the thread just yet but I wanted to ask if any of you are symptomless?? No symptoms here, nada, zip zilch! It has me a bit worried and after talking to my Dr last week he agreed to have me come in on Thursday 1/31 and take a little peek inside to see if things are progressing as they should be.....

No symptoms here either. I should be so happy about that but it just adds to worry lol :haha: This is my second pregnancy with no symptoms though. My first is now 8.


----------



## maybebaby3

Ms and tiredness are my symptoms! Oh and weight gain as I'm eating more as eating often helps my ms! 

I went for my scan and dr dated me at 7+2 as opposed to 6+4. There was a HB and all seems well. He thought it may be twins at first but was just a shadow! Phew!

Jamandspoon glad all is well with your bean!

Wantabelly hope the scan goes well!

Tryingforfour glad you're symptomless! Ms sucks! Have never had it this bad!


----------



## Jamandspoon

maybebaby3 said:


> Ms and tiredness are my symptoms! Oh and weight gain as I'm eating more as eating often helps my ms!
> 
> I went for my scan and dr dated me at 7+2 as opposed to 6+4. There was a HB and all seems well. He thought it may be twins at first but was just a shadow! Phew!
> 
> Jamandspoon glad all is well with your bean!
> 
> Wantabelly hope the scan goes well!
> 
> Tryingforfour glad you're symptomless! Ms sucks! Have never had it this bad!

Piccy perhaps????


----------



## Eve2012

I head for my first scan in a few hours. Hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## WantaBelly

Eve2012 said:


> I head for my first scan in a few hours. Hope you all have a good day today.

:wohoo: How Exciting!!! Good luck hun and hopefully you will bring back a pic or two to share :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Jamandspoon said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Ms and tiredness are my symptoms! Oh and weight gain as I'm eating more as eating often helps my ms!
> 
> I went for my scan and dr dated me at 7+2 as opposed to 6+4. There was a HB and all seems well. He thought it may be twins at first but was just a shadow! Phew!
> 
> Jamandspoon glad all is well with your bean!
> 
> Wantabelly hope the scan goes well!
> 
> Tryingforfour glad you're symptomless! Ms sucks! Have never had it this bad!
> 
> Piccy perhaps????Click to expand...

Pics are saved on my computer but here's a link to the thread I posted in 1st tri with pics :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1706969-scan.html#post25060245


----------



## Atlmommy37

:happydance: cute pics!


----------



## WantaBelly

Thank you for sharing the scan pics!


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm feeling less nauseous today. I hope all is ok with my bean :wacko:


----------



## WantaBelly

The Dr's office just called and had me move my appointment up from tomorrow to TODAY! At 3pm( I live in the US) I will know whats going on and whether we have a heartbeat or not. With not having any symptoms I have been a little worried about it but someone reminded me that "worrying" is a symptom. Ha! I guess I have 1 symptom.


----------



## moondust7

Ladies - loved hearing the symptoms. 

Maybe - great scan pics!!! My nasuea comes and goes, if that's any help.

Wantabelly - good luck today!!!

AFM - made it past my m/c date (5w6d) so that feels like a milestone. I'm having occasional cramps, so those really scare me.. but am still hoping things are going ok. I have my first appt and ultrasound on Feb. 12 (TWO more weeks!!!!!!). Happy hump day (Wed.) ladies!!


----------



## trying4four

Had our follow up ultrasound today.

Baby died. No heartbeat :cry:

Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:


----------



## LuckyW

trying4four said:


> Had our follow up ultrasound today.
> 
> Baby died. No heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:

Hugs. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## WantaBelly

trying4four said:


> Had our follow up ultrasound today.
> 
> Baby died. No heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:

:hugs: I'm so sorry this has happened. You are in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## WantaBelly

I don't really feel right posting a bunch about my scan today given the fact that one of our fellow bump buddies had such bad news but I will just say everything was fine w/bean.


----------



## Jamandspoon

trying4four said:


> Had our follow up ultrasound today.
> 
> Baby died. No heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:

:hugs: I am so sorry xxxx


----------



## Eve2012

trying4four said:


> Had our follow up ultrasound today.
> 
> Baby died. No heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:

So sorry to read that. Saying a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## maybebaby3

trying4four said:


> Had our follow up ultrasound today.
> 
> Baby died. No heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Wantabelly - glad all was ok with your bean xx


----------



## moondust7

trying4four - I am so, so sorry. :hugs::hugs:

Wantabelly - so glad to hear your scan went well.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Trying4four I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Thank god it's Friday that's all I'm saying! Work is a real struggle and then I have no energy when I get back!


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh got a bad sore throat in time for the weekend :(


----------



## WantaBelly

maybebaby3 said:


> Ugh got a bad sore throat in time for the weekend :(

I hope it goes away soon so you can enjoy your weekend, maybe try gargling some warm salt water hun ;)


----------



## LuckyW

Hi guys,

I would like to join now if I may! Instead of mostly lurking, I mean!

We got a solid heartbeat yesterday, so it all feels more real now. Still scared it won't ultimately work out, but much more hopeful now.

Congrats, Wanna, on your good scan,
and mb3, ever try Ricola cough drops, the honey herb flavor?


----------



## maybebaby3

Lucky glad to hear you're joining us instead of lurking :hugs: I've never heard of those cough drops. Is that in Uk or USA?


----------



## LuckyW

I'm in the US, but Ricola is a Swiss co. I guess I imagined they would be all over Europe too. The honey herb kind is so good that I've stockpiled a few bags in my nightstand. And I'm totally not a hoarder, just that these are what I want when I have a sore throat, nothing else will do!

Anyway, how's your throat today, any better?


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks for asking. It's pretty much the same. I'm going to have to go in search of some of those ricola lozenges!


----------



## harvestqueen

Somehow I mut have accidentally unsubscribed to the list? Anyway just saying I am here. At about 6 weeks I think. Going to my first appointment on feb 15. Hoping for the best. Feel only very slightly nauseous. Tired and sometimes dizzy. 
Oh and emotional :)


----------



## LuckyW

maybebaby3 said:


> Thanks for asking. It's pretty much the same. I'm going to have to go in search of some of those ricola lozenges!

Hope it's not the onset of a cold. Plz take care of yourself! Maybe the OH can go looking!



harvestqueen said:


> Somehow I mut have accidentally unsubscribed to the list? Anyway just saying I am here. At about 6 weeks I think. Going to my first appointment on feb 15. Hoping for the best. Feel only very slightly nauseous. Tired and sometimes dizzy.
> Oh and emotional :)

Hi! 

I also feel only ever so slightly nauseous, and it's usually pretty fleeting.


----------



## Rashaa

So sorry trying... Sending you hugs:cry::hugs::nope:



trying4four said:


> Had our follow up ultrasound today.
> 
> Baby died. No heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:


----------



## Rashaa

maybebaby3 said:


> Thanks for asking. It's pretty much the same. I'm going to have to go in search of some of those ricola lozenges!

I'm up in Canada, and swear by Riccola too! They come in many flavours.
Here is the website, https://www.ricola.com

You can order them online too!:hugs:


----------



## LuckyW

LuckyW said:


> According to my RE, this is true for women under 40. For women 40+, the chances of miscarriage are 40% throughout the first trimester, even with heartbeat. The risk drops to 5% with the second tri.
> 
> :flower:

So after we heard the bean's heartbeat, my OH, who is a math geek, declared that the above statement could not be true. According to Bayesian probability (I don't really know what this is, but maybe you do).

So I did some digging today, and I found a different number I like much better. If the yolk sac, gestational sac and fetal heartbeat are where they should be around 6.5 wks, successful pregnancy can be predicted w/ 94% accuracy. 82% for women 40+.


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm signed off sick from work for 3 days with sinusitis. taking antibiotics and taking it easy!


----------



## Rashaa

Hope you feel better maybebaby3, I had distressing news about my grandmother last night. She's in a nursing home, and had fallen out of bed, had to go to ER etc... as she is 89! Oy vey! She's an hour away and roads weren't good last night. Might go see her today, and take a half day at work *sigh*.


----------



## maybebaby3

Rashaa hope your gran is ok.

I'm feeling bad. I've got stomach cramps now too so I'm stressing that something is wrong :(


----------



## LuckyW

Hope you feel better, maybeb. Stomach cramps are probably just a side effect of the antibiotics, no?

And hope your grandmom is okay, rashaa.


----------



## Peacenik

Hello all, I'm pretty new here and am 40 and just got my BFP - due Sept. 26. I have my first appt on Feb. 11. This will be our first baby - yikes! Trying not to get just too excited yet - but it's been hard to try to reign it in and not blurt it out to strangers on the street, much less refrain from telling family/friends - we're waiting until after the first trimester. We had been TTC for about a year and honestly I had pretty much written it off as a few months ago. We both had agreed that if it didn't happen naturally, then it wasn't meant to be. I was just trying to come to terms with it not happening and then we got this pleasant surprise! So, hello all - I can't wait to read more from you all.


----------



## maybebaby3

Peacenik what a nice surprise :) xxx


----------



## harvestqueen

Peacenik said:


> Hello all, I'm pretty new here and am 40 and just got my BFP - due Sept. 26. I have my first appt on Feb. 11. This will be our first baby - yikes! Trying not to get just too excited yet - but it's been hard to try to reign it in and not blurt it out to strangers on the street, much less refrain from telling family/friends - we're waiting until after the first trimester. We had been TTC for about a year and honestly I had pretty much written it off as a few months ago. We both had agreed that if it didn't happen naturally, then it wasn't meant to be. I was just trying to come to terms with it not happening and then we got this pleasant surprise! So, hello all - I can't wait to read more from you all.

Congrats, it's an amazing feeling isn't it?:kiss:
We were ttc for a bit over a year before my first BFP recently, due Sept 25th I think. In sept had a myomectomy. I am 36. Can't wait for my first dr's appt and for the second trimester. Mostly tired, a little nausea, sore b's, and dizzy.


----------



## Peacenik

harvestqueen said:


> Congrats, it's an amazing feeling isn't it?:kiss:
> We were ttc for a bit over a year before my first BFP recently, due Sept 25th I think. In sept had a myomectomy. I am 36. Can't wait for my first dr's appt and for the second trimester. Mostly tired, a little nausea, sore b's, and dizzy.

Very amazing and kind of terrifying! I'm right there with you - tired, spewy and dizzy on and off. This might sound weird, but I'm trying not to read too much, which is pretty much opposite of how I usually research everything extensively. I kind of want to play dumb on this one to an extent. The more I read, the more freaked I became. I read reviews of "What to Expect When You're Expecting" and there is no way I'm reading that - it would make me paranoid and stressed. People have babies everyday and are fine so I'm trying my best to assume all is well until I have a clear indication otherwise. I got the Mayo Clinic book and a "Let's Panic About Babies!: How to Endure and Possibly Triumph Over the Adorable Tyrant Who Will Ruin Your Body, Destroy Your Life, Liquefy Your Brain.." Hopefully a good mix of actual info and humor.


----------



## WantaBelly

Welcome Peacenik! :flower: My best friend had her first child a year ago at the age of 40 and they are just over the moon with their lil girl!


----------



## harvestqueen

Peacenik said:


> harvestqueen said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, it's an amazing feeling isn't it?:kiss:
> We were ttc for a bit over a year before my first BFP recently, due Sept 25th I think. In sept had a myomectomy. I am 36. Can't wait for my first dr's appt and for the second trimester. Mostly tired, a little nausea, sore b's, and dizzy.
> 
> Very amazing and kind of terrifying! I'm right there with you - tired, spewy and dizzy on and off. This might sound weird, but I'm trying not to read too much, which is pretty much opposite of how I usually research everything extensively. I kind of want to play dumb on this one to an extent. The more I read, the more freaked I became. I read reviews of "What to Expect When You're Expecting" and there is no way I'm reading that - it would make me paranoid and stressed. People have babies everyday and are fine so I'm trying my best to assume all is well until I have a clear indication otherwise. I got the Mayo Clinic book and a "Let's Panic About Babies!: How to Endure and Possibly Triumph Over the Adorable Tyrant Who Will Ruin Your Body, Destroy Your Life, Liquefy Your Brain.." Hopefully a good mix of actual info and humor.Click to expand...

yes, I am trying not to think about it all TOO much! but, I do.... waiting for my first appointment feb 15th, then I will be more at ease. although i am thinking positive about it all :)


----------



## Rashaa

How is everybody? I've been suffering with nausea off and on, but I just discovered relief! Ginger tea! I made it by hand, put a little honey in it, and within 30 minutes is ebbed off! 

Gran is ok, she's just not cooperating but they are taking care of her at the nursing home.

Major storm moving our way, stay safe all!!!

How is maybebaby? And everyone else?
Almost at 8 weeks! I got my first prenatal appointment in three weeks! Still can't believe I am here ;) :yay: my tummy is starting to grow...pants fitting snug. Anyone else?


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm still suffering with my sinusitis :( been off work all week and have rested as much as I can but can't seem to kick it! Damn suppressed immune system! My trousers were tight on me after Christmas so no chance now! I'm getting fatter by the day :dohh:


----------



## LuckyW

Hey guys.

Rashaa, glad your gran's well. The OH's grandma is often falling and breaking bones, and it's always kinda scary. Maybe only because of her alzheimer's, though. She heals okay, just we seem to lose a little more of her with these episodes.

MaybeB, sorry about the sinusitis. I'm all sniffly myself today. And you're in good company with the weight gain. The only thing that seems to keep the nausea at bay is eating. So I eat. And eat and eat.

Peacenik, holla, glad to see another 40+ pregnancy noob!

And harvest, good luck next week at your appt. Hope you're doing okay up in that blizzard!


----------



## maybebaby3

Lucky same here with the relationship between nausea and food :dohh: it's gotten a bit better this week tho. Fingers crossed its on its way out!


----------



## Rashaa

Just when it goes away, and I think OK it will give me a break, it comes back more! Off, on, off on.

Don't "feel" pregnant except for gas, baby poo smell, hunger, peeing more...pass out early in night, and the nausea. Ginger tea is helping a it, was surprised. How is everyone? Dh had his wisdom tooth out, omfg how hilarious.....dh doesn't drink (ever) but man has he been stoned on the drugs lol! But what a baby! Omg! I'm pregnant, taking care of a HUGE baby! 

Alex and Em are at their dads this weekend, which is god, I have s o mug to do before Monday, if twinkle toes (dh) will let me get it done lol. Don't get me wrong, love him madly, he's just a aby like most men in pain lol.


----------



## maybebaby3

Men can't handle pain! That's why we are the ones who give birth :haha: can you imagine a man in labour? :rofl:


----------



## Atlmommy37

Maybebaby over population wouldn't be a problem for sure...:haha:


----------



## harvestqueen

Rashaa said:


> How is everybody? I've been suffering with nausea off and on, but I just discovered relief! Ginger tea! I made it by hand, put a little honey in it, and within 30 minutes is ebbed off!
> 
> Gran is ok, she's just not cooperating but they are taking care of her at the nursing home.
> 
> Major storm moving our way, stay safe all!!!
> 
> How is maybebaby? And everyone else?
> Almost at 8 weeks! I got my first prenatal appointment in three weeks! Still can't believe I am here ;) :yay: my tummy is starting to grow...pants fitting snug. Anyone else?

Glad your gran is ok.
Pretty snow and sunshine in nyc today.
I am doing well, feeling off and on nausea, sore breasts and tired. Eating a lot it seems. Have my first dr's appointment on Friday, I will be almost 8 weeks, or around 8 weeks I think. Yes, my tummy is showing. Not sure if it's the food or the baby or both! It's fun to see it though, wearing my yoga pants a lot as they are the most comfortable things. Also have a pair of tights I cut the top off of so they aren't tight!


----------



## LuckyW

I had a scan this morning. My bean is sticking, but apparently stopped growing 2 weeks ago, shortly after my first ultrasound.

I am surprisingly fine for my worst case scenario coming to pass. At 42, less and less chance of parenthood working out, but that idea actually feels quite manageable at the moment. What actually pains me is this situation of feeling and being pregnant for some time without knowing your baby has died. :growlmad: 

But somehow, perversely enough, it's actually not quite as horrible as the first time around. Maybe because I did know that it was a real possibility.

Anyway, I thank you ladies for keeping me company these last few weeks, and wish you all super happy & healthy pregnancies!


----------



## Peacenik

Lucky, I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## maybebaby3

Lucky I'm so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Jamandspoon

Lucky I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## harvestqueen

LuckyW said:


> I had a scan this morning. My bean is sticking, but apparently stopped growing 2 weeks ago, shortly after my first ultrasound.
> 
> I am surprisingly fine for my worst case scenario coming to pass. At 42, less and less chance of parenthood working out, but that idea actually feels quite manageable at the moment. What actually pains me is this situation of feeling and being pregnant for some time without knowing your baby has died. :growlmad:
> 
> But somehow, perversely enough, it's actually not quite as horrible as the first time around. Maybe because I did know that it was a real possibility.
> 
> Anyway, I thank you ladies for keeping me company these last few weeks, and wish you all super happy & healthy pregnancies!

Sending you hugs. I am so sorry Lucky.


----------



## Eve2012

LuckyW said:


> I had a scan this morning. My bean is sticking, but apparently stopped growing 2 weeks ago, shortly after my first ultrasound.
> 
> I am surprisingly fine for my worst case scenario coming to pass. At 42, less and less chance of parenthood working out, but that idea actually feels quite manageable at the moment. What actually pains me is this situation of feeling and being pregnant for some time without knowing your baby has died. :growlmad:
> 
> But somehow, perversely enough, it's actually not quite as horrible as the first time around. Maybe because I did know that it was a real possibility.
> 
> Anyway, I thank you ladies for keeping me company these last few weeks, and wish you all super happy & healthy pregnancies!

I'm sorry LuckyW. Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## WantaBelly

Lucky, I just had a D&C on 2/12 and have started a thread in the TTC after a Loss forum if you would like to join. My little one's heartbeat stopped at 8wks 2 days. :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

I'm so sorry Lucky! Sending warm hugs xoxo


----------



## Eve2012

Been fighting very bad allergies over the last couple of weeks due to dust from Oh working outside of home and bringing it home etc. My doctor told me to just use a sinus rinse which is helping but it doesn't help the pain and not being able to breath 100%. I also just had the electrical updated in my 100 year old house and that sent the dust flying too. It needed to be done. The house was still on fuses and needed to upgrade to a 200AMP panel.

My family doctor booked me into a specialist who'll be looking after my pregnancy from now on due to my age and having hypothyroidism. I used to take 88mcg of Synthroid everyday and no have to take 125mcg per day. WHAT a DIFFERENCE though in my ENERGY levels and cognitive functions. The brain fog lifted after 24 hours. I really thought I was "losing it" for a bit there and didn't realize it was my thryoid and not the pregnancy causing some of my symptoms.

I go see the new doc on 26th and I'll be just over 12 weeks along at that point. I bought some maternity clothing too well bartered for them. My OH does graphic design work occasionally for a local maternity shop and he bartred with them.

Anyhow, I hope you all are doing well. Just wanted to update.


----------



## maybebaby3

How's everyone? I get my scan Tuesday! :)


----------



## mommy2lilmen

maybebaby3 said:


> How's everyone? I get my scan Tuesday! :)

I have my ultrasound Tuesday also. Isn't it awesome? Are you going for the nt scan also?


----------



## maybebaby3

Mine is a dating scan. I have to pay for a private NT scan, which I'm doing a week on Thursday!


----------



## Eve2012

I had my 12 weeks scan last week and it went well. The nuchal translucency measured well within normal limits. Also had the first of the genetic blood testing and go for the send set later this month. Baby's heart beat was 151 bpm at the time. I've also put on 7lbs thus far.

I just began second trimester yesterday and also purchased my first pair of maternity jeans then too. They are a little big in the belly but have belt loops I can use for now. I can't believe how many articles of clothing I can't wear anymore. I just keep moving them to the other side of the closet. I feel like my belly just popped a little. My OH just keeps smiling at it.

I'm due on September 8th.

Anyhow, hope your 12 week scans go well this week.


----------



## maybebaby3

Had my scan. Was measuring bigger so due date now 8th sept. baby was 7.1cm crown to rump, HB 163, NT 1.3 so well within limits :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Happy Mother's Day all xxx hope you're all well! I'm 14wks today! Glad to be out of the 1st tri and finally starting to feel more normal again!


----------



## Eve2012

maybebaby3 said:


> Happy Mother's Day all xxx hope you're all well! I'm 14wks today! Glad to be out of the 1st tri and finally starting to feel more normal again!

Happy Mother's Day! We celebrate Mother's Day in May here in Canada. 

I am 14 weeks too and can relate to beginning to feel normal.

Have a good day :)


----------



## maybebaby3

It's sooooo nice not to feel sick all the time!!!!


----------



## Eve2012

Agreed on the not being sick. I still have some dizziness as my blood pressure is low and seems to be getting lower but other than that I'm doing good.

The weather is getting nicer and most of the snow is almost melted. I'm itching to get digging in the dirt and planting the garden.


----------



## maybebaby3

We never get snow here, just rain! My BP is on the low side and if I get up to quick i feel dizzy.


----------



## maybebaby3

Low risk private NT scan. Risk dropped from 1:350 coz of age to 1:2000. Gender scan on 4th April as dr couldn't tell at NT.


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi girls are you all still around?!! I have my gender scan Thursday! Can't wait!


----------



## harvestqueen

yes, that is exciting! we might find out at our next scan on the 12th. 16.2 weeks.
are you hoping for one or the other?


----------



## Barbi

Hi all,

I am 37 and experiencing my first pregnancy. My OH and I are extremely excited. We are now exactly 16 weeks today. So far I've only had two scares, one when I was 7 weeks and had a threatened miscarriage and the second when I had bloods taken at 12 weeks for Down Syndrome, which came back 1 in 26 chance that I'll have a DS child. OH and I decided no matter what we are keeping the baby and did not have any invasive tests to determine for sure. Currently, I am experiencing slight discomfort in my lower abdomen when I go to the loo for the first time in the morning, but other than that I think things are going well. We are going to find out the sex of the baby in two weeks, cannot wait to find out. Anyway, good luck to all with their little bundle of joy.


----------



## maybebaby3

harvestqueen said:


> yes, that is exciting! we might find out at our next scan on the 12th. 16.2 weeks.
> are you hoping for one or the other?

I'm hoping girl to even things put as I have 2 boys and a girl already and we live in a small 3bed flat!


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi Barbi :wave:


----------



## Barbi

Hi Maybebaby3,

Tomorrow I get to see little blip on an ultrasound. Scheduled to make sure everything is alright. Have been feeling a little worried as I haven't put on a great deal of weight, as in I lost 5kgs in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy and today I weighed myself at the doctors office and only put on 2kgs in the past 4 weeks, so a little worried. Doctor said that is perfectly normal, but all I want to do is make sure there is still a heartbeat. I am scaring myself silly really, but I just want to know. Still haven't felt any movement and I think I am 16+2 or 3 today. People are telling me that I may not feel anything for a little while longer, but of course just another worry to add to my list. MIL has been asking all these questions about have I felt the little one move yet? When I told her no, she's like well it should have moved by now and I should have felt it by now, but no I cannot feel anything, so again more worry. Anyway, I will know tomorrow and I'm hoping beyond hope all is ok.

You can't half tell I'm a first time mum hey.

Thank you for saying hi.


----------



## Barbi

Hi all,

This morning I got to see my little blip on the ultrasound. Everything is great, master/miss is growing well, heart beat is normal, everything is normal. I even got to see its face (what the ultrasound technician called "scary face" because it looked like one of those skeleton photos), but I got to see anyway. She measured the thigh bone, and declared it all normal. I am so glad. A week and a half and we'll find out the sex of the baby at my 19 week scan. Really can't wait for that one.

Anyway, that's my update for the night.


----------



## maybebaby3

Glad all went well Barbi :) 

I Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm. DD not happy as she wanted a sister!


----------



## Rashaa

good news / bad news for me....did the triple screen test, and AFP came back elevated at 3.2 MOM, instead of 2.3 MOM. 12 week scan showed a healthy baby, with really low Nt = 1.0mm!! and my DS came back 1 in 10,000 [not bad for an old gal, 46! heh these are my own eggs, it was a spontaneous pregnancy]. 

don't have the other values yet, but has anyone had similar situation? We will have a level 2 scan in a few weeks, instead of a month...

I have a lot pre-disposed conditions to possible normally elevate the AFP, but can't locate a baseline AFP pre-pregnancy to know what is the real skew :S.

comments anyone?


----------



## maybebaby3

The nuchal is more reliable than the afp I think. I've heard of lots of false positives!


----------



## Barbi

Too bad Maybebaby3, at least you get to go back and see again. I'm sure your DD will be happy once the baby arrives no matter what it is. Good luck with it.

Rashaa, can you tell me what AFP stands for? I'm in Australia and it is possible they use different terminology here as I cannot seem to make out what your results mean. I know what you mean when you put NT, as that part is the same here, but not the other abbreviations. In any event, I didn't have any invasive tests, i.e. the CVS (Chorionic Villus Sample) or the Amnio test, they are way too high for complications for my liking, and there is no need to do them if I am going to keep the baby no matter what the results.

Maybebaby3, I'm having a further scan on 15 April 2013 which is my 19 week scan, hopefully then master/miss will be positioned well enough to see what the gender is. Today I went OP shopping and found the most adorable khaki green cordroy pants in size 2 that I just couldn't resist, it has Baby Sylvester written on the back and two large pockets on the front with baby sylvester pictures embroidered onto them. Just had to buy them, they are still brand new with the original tags on them, but I got them for a bargain in the op shop. I have to say, I won't follow my mother's recommendations that I shouldn't buy any clothes for the baby until it is born, she says she is too superstitious to do so. I think though that was her response to my mother in law buying our first baby jump suit last week just before Easter and so that was her response to that situation. Lol, the mother in laws' wars have started.


----------



## Rashaa

Hi Barbie, afp sands for alpha fetoprotein. If really high sometimes indicates neural tube defects....not very reliable though,it seems.


----------



## Barbi

I see Rashaa, so that result might be indicative of possible spina bifida I believe? Rashaa, don't stress too much about it, unless you want to know for sure whether that is the case I wouldn't go through any further invasive tests to determine for sure. Of course the choice is very much up to you and your partner and nobody else.

When I got my result of 1 in 26 chance that my baby could have Downs, my friends and family all rallied around me to say that the blood test is only a possibility, not a probability, and that flipping the coin and saying that I have 25 chances that my baby is fine and does not have Downs Syndrome is a good way of looking at it.

My partner said to me that I should focus on the positives, like when we went for our 12 week scan and saw our little blip moving around in there and putting both its mitts up against its face whilst the ultrasound technician was viewing everything and measuring every part, and then when she told us that the NT scan was normal at 1.3mm, that's what we have to remember. The fact is I am an older mum for a first time mum as well at 37 years, and if I decided to have any invasive tests and found out that my child did have DS, to start with I always said I would not carry on with the pregnancy. My partner just said that every pregnancy could result the same way and then we would never have any children.

Finally, Rashaa my ex partner before my current one was born with Spina Bifida. His non growth of the spine was internal, as in if you could put a finger through directly the center of his stomach and went all the way to the back towards his spine, you may have touched his spinal cord instead of his spine bone. He was told at a very early age that he would be in a wheelchair by the time he was 40 years old. He of course was very positive in his outlook on life and began training with weights to strengthen his upper body so as to support his spine. He is now 50 years old, is a personal trainer and a physiotherapist for elderly people. He is not in a wheelchair, although apart from spina bifida, he also has other bone conditions, which did not develop until later in his life, i.e. around 38 years old and he is still walking around unaided.


----------



## maybebaby3

Barbi at your scan they should see other markers re downs like if baby has a nasal bone it's less likely they have downs


----------



## maybebaby3

We put a deposit to order out buggy :) going for a bugaboo bee!


----------



## Rashaa

I am trying to keep cool. It's a screening number, and like you guys said, tons of false positives! Besides my number isn't very high. Will keep you posted whenI hear or see more.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Barbi

Hi Rashaa and Maybebaby3,

Rashaa, it certainly is just a screening number, I think of it as a possibility not a probability at that stage. Let us know how you are moving along with it, and if you want to have further tests, that is your prerogative (you and your partner) not anybody elses, same goes for not having any more tests.

Maybebaby, I have heard about the nasal bone marker and at my last ultrasound, which was last Wednesday at 16 weeks and 3 days, I asked the technician if she could show me the profile of the baby's face. She did show me the face, but not profile, which looked a bit like a picture of skeletons and wasn't very easy to see the nasal bone. The technician did not make me feel very welcome and made me feel a bit like you are wasting my time now by being overprotective/overanxious. She pretty much told me to shut up almost when I was asking questions and wouldn't even take a look in case baby was in a good position for possible gender recognition. I know I am only 16 weeks, but knowing that I was two weeks away from having my 19 week scan and the fact that most babies do not co-operate with positions so as to be able to tell the gender, I thought I'd ask, just in case, because we want to know. She pretty much shut me down before I even finished asking the question. Anyway, I guess I am just going to have to wait for next week when I will see a different ultrasound technician at a different clinic.

I hear the pram you have ordered is very good, we are placing a deposit on ours next weekend, we have picked a Velco pusher, with three wheels and a basinett that fits into the pram backwards whilst baby is really young and can be used without basinett at later stage when baby is older as well.


----------



## maybebaby3

Raasha :hugs: keep us posted!

Barbi as we already have 3 kids (ages 7,5,2) we needed the smallest and lightest buggy possible :haha: 

Anyways off to work now! Have a good day xxx


----------



## hecticmum

Hiya im 38, 39 in May and due baby number 4 in september. I also have a 19 month old, being a older mum is so rewarding. I have two older children and can safely say, im far more patient now. Congrats on your pregnancy...enjoy :) xx


----------



## maybebaby3

This baby is also my 4th :)


----------



## Cala

Hello ladies... visiting from second tri. I am 36 and DH and I are expecting our first baby on September 2nd... labor day in the US... hope that's a good omen (lol).

We are lttc and are so excited for the little one!:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi cala!


----------



## maybebaby3

Well it's official! We are team :blue: DD is not taking it well as she was desperately hoping for a sister! Now she will have 3 brothers!


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies,

We are having a girl apparently. I had been thinking all this time that I was having a boy (guess my mother's intuition is not working very well). I had a pretty full on weekend with OH organising without me and at short notice a birthday bbq for the whole family at our place, plus a candle party that I organised for the same night like months ago. I had been cleaning all day Saturday and then entertained the troops (which consisted of over 30 odd friends, family and children in our little home). That night I had a dream that the baby stuck it's head out of my belly and told me that she was a girl not a boy. Today that seems to have been confirmed, the baby is a girl, no little willy to see. I am yet to pick up the results of the scan, including the report until later today, then off to my doctor for checkup and going through the results. Wish me luck everybody.


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on team :pink: Barbi! I'm having my 20wk scan on Monday!


----------



## Barbi

Congrats Maybebaby3, I'm sure the scan will go very well for you. Today we bought our first big item for the baby, a Boori Cradle at a bargain price second hand. If I knew how to put the picture on here, I would, but I certainly am not very tech savy when it comes to computers and getting pictures onto them from my phone. I'll ask my man and see if he can work it out for me. Let us know how your scan goes.


----------



## maybebaby3

Scan went well :) all ok and he's still a boy :) :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

Googled your cradle! Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Eve2012

Just wanted to update that I'm doing well these days.

Had an ultrasound and we decided not to find out the gender of the baby. My blood work combined with the nuchal fold measurement gave me a 1/3250 chance of having a baby with a genetic issue. My OB says that is a negative result.

We also met with the intake nurse at the local hospital. She was a midwife in the UK. We live in Canada. The hospital deals very pregnancy very naturally. My nerves calmed a lot after speaking to her. We are also planning on taking prenatal classes.

I'm about 21 weeks and 1 day along now.

I write a blog and also am an artist. I've been blogging since early 2006. I wasn't going to share this but I'm so public everywhere else online with using my real name etc that I wanted to share this post with my latest illustration that features a pregnant woman&#8230;

https://jessicadoyle.com/2013/04/21...ition-art-print-and-im-now-20-weeks-pregnant/

https://jessicadoyle.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/pregnancy-with-child-art-021.jpg

Anyhow, hope you are doing well.

cheers!
Jessica


----------



## maybebaby3

That's great news about you results. Mine are 1:600! I shall be following your blog :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Jessica you're due the same day as me I think as both our tickers say 21w 3d :) due on 8th! Tho by my period should be 19th baby was measuring big for dates!


----------



## Rashaa

Hi ladies,

Sorry haven't opted much lately. I hope all future mommies are doing well! I went to US last week, and we saw most of all pieces pas enough to rule out any major issues. Both radiologist and specialist think the high afp was a false positive. Baby is doin very well, growing, and no notable issues were seen. Thank God! It was a stressful time before hand, but I have been relaxing and starting to enjoy the pregnancy. Had more movement over the weekend, then it slowed. I think it was positional more than anything. 

Going in for another US in a few weeks to check the bladder and kidneys and see if we can get the gender. Halmous as we call the bean (it's Arabic), wasn't cooperative last time. Also looking to prenatal massage.


----------



## maybebaby3

Rashaa glad the US have you good news :D


----------



## Squiggy

Well, I enter my third trimester this week. I'm excited and scared. The closer I get to meeting my little baby the more excited I get; but the closer I get to delivery the more petrified I get!


----------



## Eve2012

Squiggy I enter third trimester this week too. Hoping we both have a wonderful third trimester!


----------



## maybebaby3

Squiggy said:


> Well, I enter my third trimester this week. I'm excited and scared. The closer I get to meeting my little baby the more excited I get; but the closer I get to delivery the more petrified I get!

I go into 3rd tri tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well with everybody.

I'm not yet into third tri, but will enter next week. This week is pretty stressful for me, doing exams currently and my last one is this Friday, along with my checkup at the family clinic of my hospital to get the results of my last ultrasound scan. I am also currently working, which makes for a hectic life. Starting to feel overwhelmed a little and been very teary all weekend gone. Everything seems to just get to me, especially when I am the type of person to give my shirt off my back for family if they needed it, but have them take it a step further and expect so much more from me than I am willing to give.

Little Maia is kicking away as I type this and all I want to do is sleep these days.

Two new symptoms of pregnancy, severe heartburn and severe fluid retention in my legs. They are three times the size already and I am told I am to put my feet up when I get home and do nothing at all. I work during the day and I have outgrown all my shoes. Nothing fits me any more and three weeks ago I bought size 9 boots to wear to work, which make my feet and legs look deformed when I take them off at the end of the day. I am also having great deal of trouble with pins and needles in my hands, my thumb, pointy finger and middle finger I can never feel them, but after typing on the computer all day I usually come home with all my fingers and my whole hand totally numb. I am a little afraid this could be a sign of pre-eclampsia, but the women's assessment unit at my hospital says it is too early for that. What do you ladies think, any tips on what I can do about it?

Take care all, I am off to bed.


----------



## maybebaby3

Barbi sounds like maybe carpel tunnel?

I'm 30w now! How unreal to be 3/4 of the way there! I'm very tired and suffering reflux and heartburn but getting on with it! I have 6 more working days til the summer hols (I'm a teacher) and then go back or 5 days in September before starting mat leave :)


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies,

I have bad news, I am now in hospital at 28 weeks and 4 days and have very early onset pre-eclampsia. I have been told I won't be going home till after baby is born and if I make it to 32 weeks gestation I'll b lucky. She will b. She will most likely b born c section now and I am moving my baby shower into the hospital.


----------



## Squiggy

*maybebaby*, congrats! I'm 30 weeks today as well! Very excited now. My baby shower was this past Saturday and it was the best party I've ever been to!! It's hard waiting for baby now. I'm feeling so impatient. But also so fatigued!! I hate feeling so slumpy. 

*Barbi*, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope that all goes best as possible for you and baby! And I hope that family will sneak you in better food!


----------



## maybebaby3

Squiggy I'm super tired too!

Barbi hope baby stays put as long as possible xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi girls! Any of you still around? I was admitted to hospital yesterday for IV fluids as was dehydrated. Trying to drink more now!


----------



## cluelessnow

I'm 40 and due on 3rd Sept. Good luck everyone. Xx


----------

